# Ir + infinitivo + para



## reka39

Hello! 
I have some doubts in the interpretation of the following examples:
1) ele foi eestudar para a sala
2) Eu e a Juliana fomos estudar para o Japão
Are those other ways to say:
1) ele foi para a sala para estudar
2) Eu e Juliana fomos para o Japão para estudar
Thank you!!


----------



## dexterciyo

The preposition _para_ used with the verb *ir* means a longer stay, unlike the preposition _a_ that generally means a brief period of time. That difference is not made in English, since they both mean _go *to*_.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> I have some doubts in the interpretation of the following examples:
> 1) ele foi eestudar para a sala
> 2) Eu e a Juliana fomos estudar para o Japão
> Are those other ways to say:
> 1) ele foi para a sala *(*para*)* estudar
> 2) Eu e Juliana fomos para o Japão *(*para*)* estudar
> Thank you!!



To me, _ele foi estudar para a sala_ and _Eu e a Juliana fomos estudar para o Japão_ sound very awkward, maybe even ungrammatical.


----------



## reka39

Sorry, but sentence 1) and 2) couldn't be wrong!! I copied them from my textbook!!


----------



## Denis555

reka39 said:


> Sorry, but sentence 1) and 2) couldn't be wrong!! I copied them from my textbook!!



Well, in Brazil at least no-one would say that...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

reka39 said:


> Sorry, but sentence 1) and 2) couldn't be wrong!! I copied them from my textbook!!


Well, there are no doubt some differences among native speakers as to their grammaticality. I can just assure you that your example sentences sound very very very very very awkward in Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## Alentugano

Estão todas corretas em português europeu. As primeiras, pelos vistos, não se usam no linguagem falada no Brasil.
Se você decompuser as frases em 2 perguntas, vai compreender que por que estão certas: Ele foi estudar para a sala: 1- O que é que ele foi fazer? Ele foi estudar 2-Ele foi para onde? Ele foi para a sala.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alentugano said:


> Estão todas corretas em português europeu. As primeiras, pelos vistos, não se usam no linguagem falada no Brasil.
> Se você decompuser as frases em 2 perguntas, vai compreender que por que estão certas: Ele foi estudar para a sala: 1- O que é que ele foi fazer? Ele foi estudar 2-Ele foi para onde? Ele foi para a sala.


Sim, acho que todos entenderam o que se queria dizer com aquela ordem. A questão é simplesmente que aquela ordem não parece ser possível no nosso dialeto.


----------



## Denis555

Alentugano said:


> Estão todas corretas em português europeu. As primeiras, pelos vistos, não se usam no linguagem falada no Brasil.


E nem na linguagem escrita...


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Sim, acho que todos entenderam o que se queria dizer com aquela ordem. A questão é simplesmente que aquela ordem não parece ser possível no nosso dialeto.


Você tem alguma ideia do porquê disso?


----------



## uchi.m

Os complementos _Japão _e _sala _têm que concordar com o verbo _estudar _e não com o verbo _ir_.
_Ir + infinitivo_ parece ser uma construção onde _ir _é verbo auxiliar.

Eu fui estudar no Japão.
Nós fomos estudar na sala.


----------



## Alentugano

uchi.m said:


> Os complementos _Japão _e _sala _têm que concordar com o verbo _estudar _e não com o verbo _ir_.
> _Ir + infinitivo_ parece ser uma construção onde _ir _é verbo auxiliar.
> 
> Eu fui estudar no Japão.
> Nós fomos estudar na sala.


Mas "Ele foi pra sala estudar" também é possível no Brasil, certo?_ Foi estudar pra sala _ou _foi pra sala estudar _são intercambiáveis, não muda nada.


----------



## Denis555

Alentugano said:


> Mas "Ele foi pra sala estudar" também é possível no Brasil, certo?_ Foi estudar pra sala _ou _foi pra sala estudar _são intercambiáveis, não muda nada.



Aí é que 'tá o porém: Não são intercambiáveis.
_Foi estudar pra sala _
_F__oi pra sala estudar_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alentugano said:


> Você tem alguma ideia do porquê disso?


Não sei, mas pode não ser uma questão de lógica - até porque nem sempre a língua é lógica. 

Acho que tudo começa com o fato de que o verbo _ir _pode indicar tanto uma deslocamento físico quanto temporal.

(2) Eu vou *estudar *no Japão. (deslocamento temporal)
(3) Eu vou ir *para *o Japão. (vou: deslocamento temporal; ir: deslocamento físico)
(4) Eu vou *para *o Japão. (vou = vou ir: deslocamento físico e temporal)

Talvez por uma questão de tradição prescritivista, é comum a forma _vou ir_ receber um certo estigma social; os "gramáticos" recomendam apenas _vou_. O que a gente vê nos exemplos é que quando _ir _tem sentido de deslocamento físico, ele é seguido pela preposição _para_; quando tem sentido de deslocamento no tempo, aí é seguido pelo infinitivo do verbo principal. Acho que a estranhesa das formas contidas no livro da Reka39 vem do fato do verbo _ir _ser seguido do infinitivo e logo depois da preposição _para_. Isso faz com que o verbo _ir _acumule as funções de deslocamento temporal e físico, o que em português brasileiro só é possível quando o infinitivo seria o próprio verbo _ir_, como em (4), onde o infinitivo é deletado.
-------
corrigi o final...


----------



## uchi.m

_*Foi estudar pra sala_ é agramatical, mesmo.

_Foi para a sala
Foi para a sala estudar
Foi estudar na sala
*Foi estudar para a sala_


----------



## reka39

Alentugano said:


> Estão todas corretas em português europeu. As primeiras, pelos vistos, não se usam no linguagem falada no Brasil.
> Se você decompuser as frases em 2 perguntas, vai compreender que por que estão certas: Ele foi estudar para a sala: 1- O que é que ele foi fazer? Ele foi estudar 2-Ele foi para onde? Ele foi para a sala.



I missed to specify I'm studying PtE. But, does the two pairs of sentence equivalent or are they slightly different?


----------



## Denis555

reka39 said:


> I missed to specify I'm studying PtE. But, does the two pairs of sentence equivalent or are they slightly different?



Well, at least now you know that you can't say that in Brazil.


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Você tem alguma ideia do porquê disso?


[Eu] [[[fui] [estudar]] [na sala]] <--- [Sujeito] [Predicado [Verbo [Auxiliar] [Principal]] [Complemento]]

[Eu] [[fui] [na sala] [estudar]] <--- [Sujeito] [Predicado [Verbo] [Complemento] [Complemento]]


----------



## Alentugano

Se você falar com um português, prepare-se, pois vai ouvir essa construção a torto e a direito!


----------



## uchi.m

O importante é o entendimento, nada mais


----------



## Alentugano

reka39, those sentences make perfect sense in PtE and all of them are correct, so you can use them at will.
1) ele foi estudar para a sala 
2) Eu e a Juliana fomos estudar para o Japão 
Are those other ways to say:
1) ele foi para a sala *(*para*)* estudar 
2) Eu e Juliana fomos para o Japão *(*para*)* estudar


----------



## Alentugano

uchi.m said:


> O importante é o entendimento, nada mais


 I totally agree. So, if you heard that you'd probably frown a little bit but you would understand it, right?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alentugano said:


> I totally agree. So, if you heard that you'd probably frown a little bit but you would understand it, right?


I wouldn't frown just a little bit. And it could take me some seconds to understand what's being said. But I guess I would understand it in the end.


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> I wouldn't frown just a little bit. And it could take me some seconds to understand what's being said. But I guess I would understand it in the end.


Of course you would!


----------



## anaczz

Pois é, é bem comum em Portugal, ao menos na linguagem falada (embora tenha visto em alguns textos jornalísticos também) essa construção: ir + verbo no infinitivo + para
Diz-se normalmente: 
Fulano foi viver para Lisboa/o Brasil.
Sicrano foi viver para a quinta/casa da mãe.
A minha dúvida é se é uma forma coloquial que é agramatical, como disse o Uchi.m ou se é considerada gramatialmente correta, ao menos em Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Houve uma discussão anterior que tocou neste assunto.


----------



## anaczz

Mas mesmo naquela discussão ficou no disse-me-disse e a minha dúvida persiste. Faz parte da  dita "norma culta" em Portugal? É gramaticalmente aceito? Está na literatura?
Continuo em dúvida.


----------



## Vós

Nossa que esquisito!

Curioso.

 1) Ele foi estudar para a sala
   2) Eu e a Juliana fomos estudar para o Japão

Parece que a oração precisa de algo mais para que faça sentido:

Ele foi estudar para a sala, "ter um melhor recorde e ganhar mais recursos".

Algo do tipo.



anaczz said:


> Pois é, é bem comum em Portugal, ao menos na linguagem falada (embora tenha visto em alguns textos jornalísticos também) essa construção: ir + verbo no infinitivo + para
> Diz-se normalmente:
> Fulano foi viver para Lisboa/o Brasil.
> Sicrano foi viver para a quinta/casa da mãe.
> A minha dúvida é se é uma forma coloquial que é agramatical, como disse o Uchi.m ou se é considerada gramatialmente correta, ao menos em Portugal.



Pelo que eu entendo de gramática (que é bem pouco)

Eu acho que gramaticalmente, pelo menos, no Brasil estaria errado, porque, a frase 'Fulano foi viver para o Brasil' teria como verbo principal 'viver' e quem vive, vive em algum lugar e não a algum lugar, e também nesta locução verbal 'foi' é apenas um coadjuvante, assim a gramática flexionaria para o verbo viver.

Essa frase teria um significado bem pratiótico, notem bem: 'Fulano foi viver para o Brasil' 

(Uma pessoa que acreditava em seu país, não mensurou em dar a vida dele pelos interesses da nação...) A pessoa poderia pensar.


Agora não sou nenhum gramático! Eu apenas acho que seria assim.


Em Portugal, se os portugueses aqui estão dizendo que esta expressão significa tal coisa, isso, sem dúvida, eu discutiria, mas quero saber também se isto é gramaticalmente correto em Portugal.


----------



## Istriano

> É quiçá mais usada em Portugal do que no Brasil a preposição A:
> foi estudar _em _Paris (Brasil) ~ foi estudar _a _Paris (Portugal)



Rocha Lima; Gramática normativa da língua portuguesa, J.O. Editora


_Foi estudar para Paris_ me parece mais agramatical que _foi estudar a Paris._
(_foi estudar para Paris _me soa quase como_ chegou para casa_ em vez de_ chegou em casa_).


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> Mas mesmo naquela discussão ficou no disse-me-disse e a minha dúvida persiste. Faz parte da  dita "norma culta" em Portugal? É gramaticalmente aceito? Está na literatura?
> Continuo em dúvida.


Estar na literatura é o mesmo que ser gramaticalmente aceito? Ser gramaticalmente aceito é o mesmo que fazer parte da dita "norma culta"? Acho que o que você quer saber é o que os prescritivistas/"gramáticos amadores"/"puristas" europeus resolveram dizer quanto à gramaticalidade desse tipo de estrutura, não é isso?


----------



## Vós

anaczz said:


> Pois é, é bem comum em Portugal, ao menos na linguagem falada (embora tenha visto em alguns textos jornalísticos também) essa construção: ir + verbo no infinitivo + para
> Diz-se normalmente:
> Fulano foi viver para Lisboa/o Brasil.
> Sicrano foi viver para a quinta/casa da mãe.
> A minha dúvida é se é uma forma coloquial que é agramatical, como disse o Uchi.m ou se é considerada gramatialmente correta, ao menos em Portugal.


 


Ariel Knightly said:


> Estar na literatura é o mesmo que ser gramaticalmente aceito? Ser gramaticalmente aceito é o mesmo que fazer parte da dita "norma culta"? Acho que o que você quer saber é o que os prescritivistas/"gramáticos amadores"/"puristas" europeus resolveram dizer quanto à gramaticalidade desse tipo de estrutura, não é isso?



Estar na literatura nem sempre é estar gramaticalmente correto, desde  que, eles têm licença poética. (só para não dizer que eles são iguais as  outras pessoas)

Eu estou curioso, queria um especialista agora para tirar esta dúvida.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> (...) queria um especialista agora para tirar *está**esta *dúvida.


----------



## Vós

Valeu corrigindo...

"Dããm" pronome demonstrativo sempre confundo com a forma verbal.


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Estar na literatura é o mesmo que ser gramaticalmente aceito? Ser gramaticalmente aceito é o mesmo que fazer parte da dita "norma culta"? Acho que o que você quer saber é o que os prescritivistas/"gramáticos amadores"/"puristas" europeus resolveram dizer quanto à gramaticalidade desse tipo de estrutura, não é isso?


Relativamente a essa questão, receio que também eu não possa ajudar. Agora, o que eu posso dizer é que TODA a gente que eu conheço fala assim, inclusive pode-se encontrar exemplos disto em toda a _media_ portuguesa.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Rocha Lima; Gramática normativa da língua portuguesa, J.O. Editora
> 
> 
> _Foi estudar para Paris_ me parece mais agramatical que _foi estudar a Paris._
> (_foi estudar para Paris _me soa quase como_ chegou para casa_ em vez de_ chegou em casa_).


_Ir estudar a Paris _para mim não faz sentido, a menos que se queira dizer que a pessoa esteve em Paris durante umas horas a estudar e depois regressou.


----------



## anaczz

Ariel Knightly said:


> Estar na literatura é o mesmo que ser gramaticalmente aceito? Ser gramaticalmente aceito é o mesmo que fazer parte da dita "norma culta"? Acho que o que você quer saber é o que os prescritivistas/"gramáticos amadores"/"puristas" europeus resolveram dizer quanto à gramaticalidade desse tipo de estrutura, não é isso?


Não, o que eu queria saber é o que o Alentugano já respondeu:
TODA a gente fala.
Se TODA a gente fala, então é norma culta, pronto, ponto.


----------



## Istriano

Esse contraste a/para nem sempre é observado no Brasil: muitas vezes podemos ler nos jornais coisas como: _voltou ao Brasil de vez._  e_ ontem eu fui para a praia._


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> Não, o que eu queria saber é o que o Alentugano já respondeu:
> TODA a gente fala.
> Se TODA a gente fala, então é norma culta, pronto, ponto.


No Brasil todo mundo fala: _Deixe eu ver._  e não _Deixe-me ver._ 
Mas, segundo a norma culta, _eu _nunca pode se usar como objeto direto.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> No Brasil todo mundo fala: _Deixe eu ver._  e não _Deixe-me ver._
> Mas, segundo a norma culta, _eu _nunca pode se usar como objeto direto.


Na verdade, isso depende do que você entende por_ norma culta_. Acho que em geral, pelo que normalmente se entende por _norma culta_ no meio acadêmico, tanto _deix*a* eu ver_ quanto _deixe-me ver_ são variantes da norma culta. O que diferencia uma da outra é o registro; a primeira é o padrão da fala espontânea e a segunda o padrão na língua escrita formal.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Esse contraste a/para nem sempre é observado no Brasil: muitas vezes podemos ler nos jornais coisas como: _voltou ao Brasil de vez._  e_ ontem eu fui para a praia._


 Em _voltou ao Brasil de vez_, é diferente, pois você está especificando claramente que não é uma situação passageira. Em Portugal também se ouve _amanhã vou prà praia_, com o sentido de _ir à praia_. O _para_, entre nós, é mais flexível do que a preposição _a_.


----------



## okporip

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não sei, mas pode não ser uma questão de lógica - até porque nem sempre a língua é lógica.



Realmente, a pergunta do Alentugano é difícil de responder. Observo, porém, que o que parece ser uma simples inversão de ordem (entre "fui para a sala estudar" e "fui estudar para a sala") pode não ser. A primeira fórmula pode ser interpretada como uma recusa à repetição da preposição "para" - uma alternativa a "fui para a sala [e fiz isso para (a fim de)] estudar". É como se o "para", posicionado onde está, desse conta de conectar-se tanto a "a sala" como a "estudar", ainda que com sentidos distintos (deslocamento físico num caso, finalidade no outro). Na segunda fórmula, o "para" não se conecta a "estudar", e o elemento a não repetir é "fui": "fui estudar [e, com isso, fui] para a sala" ("fui" sinalizando mudança de conduta na combinação   com "estudar" e deslocamento físico na combinação   com "para a sala"). Não sei bem por que, mas o fato é que, em português brasileiro, é como se o "para", depois de "fui estudar", já não se prestasse bem a veicular o sentido de deslocamento físico, induzindo mais facilmente a outros sentidos (por exemplo, o de finalidade: "fui estudar para o exame da semana que vem").


----------



## J. Bailica

_Fui estudar para a sala;_ _Fui para a sala estudar;_ _Para a sala fui estudar: _são todas equivalentes, para a mim (embora a última seja mais invulgar); soa-me como uma simples inversão, normalíssima e totalmente inofensiva. Mas acho que percebo o ponto de vista brasileiro (acho, só), se for verdade o que diz o Alentugano quanto à nossa maior flexibilidade no uso do 'para'.


----------



## Alentugano

J. Bailica said:


> _Fui estudar para a sala;_ _Fui para a sala estudar;_ _Para a sala fui estudar: _são todas equivalentes, para a mim (embora a última seja mais invulgar); soa-me como uma simples inversão, normalíssima e totalmente inofensiva. Mas acho que percebo o ponto de vista brasileiro (acho, só), se for verdade o que diz o Alentugano quanto à nossa maior flexibilidade no uso do 'para'.


Ora aí está uma confirmação do que eu já disse. Duvido mesmo que algum português ache essa frase estranha ou agramatical.


----------



## Vós

Espera, norma culta é norma culta e a *"norma normal"* se assim poderia dizer é outra coisa, que é igualmente importante também.

A esmagadora maioria diz: "Eu vou no banheiro." enquanto deveria ser "Eu vou ao banheiro."

Só porque todos falam não significa que seja gramaticalmente correto.

Bem não tinha lido as últimas três postagens, logo, estou re-editando.

Agora, entendi! 

Os portugueses usam hipérbato.

Hmm!


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> Na verdade, isso depende do que você entende por_ norma culta_. Acho que em geral, pelo que normalmente se entende por _norma culta_ no meio acadêmico, tanto _deix*a* eu ver_ quanto _deixe-me ver_  são variantes da norma culta. O que diferencia uma da outra é o  registro; a primeira é o padrão da fala espontânea e a segunda o padrão  na língua escrita formal.


Por que não pode ser '_deix*e*..._'? (Para não desviar o tópico, basta pôr um link de algum site, se puder)


Ariel Knightly said:


> Não sei, mas pode não ser uma questão de lógica - até porque nem sempre a língua é lógica.
> 
> Acho que tudo começa com o fato de que o verbo _ir _pode indicar tanto uma deslocamento físico quanto temporal.
> 
> (2) Eu vou *estudar *no Japão. (deslocamento temporal)
> (3) Eu vou ir *para *o Japão. (vou: deslocamento temporal; ir: deslocamento físico)
> (4) Eu vou *para *o Japão. (vou = vou ir: deslocamento físico e temporal)
> 
> Talvez por uma questão de tradição prescritivista, é comum a forma _vou ir_ receber um certo estigma social; os "gramáticos" recomendam apenas _vou_. O que a gente vê nos exemplos é que quando _ir _tem sentido de deslocamento físico, ele é seguido pela preposição _para_; quando tem sentido de deslocamento no tempo, aí é seguido pelo infinitivo do verbo principal. Acho que a estranhesa* das formas contidas no livro da Reka39 vem do fato do verbo _ir _ser seguido do infinitivo e logo depois da preposição _para_. Isso faz com que o verbo _ir _acumule as funções de deslocamento temporal e físico, o que em português brasileiro só é possível quando o infinitivo seria o próprio verbo _ir_, como em (4), onde o infinitivo é deletado.
> -------
> corrigi o final...


Curiosa essa questão de deslocamento temporal. Não sei se consegui entender. Onde mais se pode aprofundar isso (falo do uso do verbo '_ir_')?

*Não é '_estranhe*z*a'_?


----------



## Audie

Alentugano said:


> Ora aí está uma confirmação do que eu já disse. Duvido mesmo que algum português ache essa frase estranha ou agramatical.


Nesta recente discussão, sobre o mesmo tipo de construção, mas com a preposição '_a'_, outro português (post #14) já nos tinha feito ver o mesmo.


----------



## Vós

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não sei, mas pode não ser uma questão de lógica - até porque nem sempre a língua é lógica.
> 
> Acho que tudo começa com o fato de que o verbo _ir _pode indicar tanto uma deslocamento físico quanto temporal.
> 
> (2) Eu vou *estudar *no Japão. (deslocamento temporal)
> (3) Eu vou ir *para *o Japão. (vou: deslocamento temporal; ir: deslocamento físico)
> (4) Eu vou *para *o Japão. (vou = vou ir: deslocamento físico e temporal)
> 
> Talvez por uma questão de tradição prescritivista, é comum a forma _vou ir_ receber um certo estigma social; os "gramáticos" recomendam apenas _vou_. O que a gente vê nos exemplos é que quando _ir _tem sentido de deslocamento físico, ele é seguido pela preposição _para_; quando tem sentido de deslocamento no tempo, aí é seguido pelo infinitivo do verbo principal. Acho que a estranhesa das formas contidas no livro da Reka39 vem do fato do verbo _ir _ser seguido do infinitivo e logo depois da preposição _para_. Isso faz com que o verbo _ir _acumule as funções de deslocamento temporal e físico, o que em português brasileiro só é possível quando o infinitivo seria o próprio verbo _ir_, como em (4), onde o infinitivo é deletado.
> -------
> corrigi o final...



Não entendi, porque "Eu vou ir para o Japão"  dá a idéia de futuro, não é? É como se a pessoa substituisse a declinação do verbo no futuro, mas me explicas melhor. por favor esse negócio de deslocamento?



Outro ponto, afinal de contas alguém explica a construção portuguesa de forma gramatical para eu entender melhor?


----------



## reka39

Alentugano said:


> reka39, those sentences make perfect sense in PtE and all of them are correct, so you can use them at will.
> 1) ele foi estudar para a sala
> 2) Eu e a Juliana fomos estudar para o Japão
> Are those other ways to say:
> 1) ele foi para a sala *(*para*)* estudar
> 2) Eu e Juliana fomos para o Japão *(*para*)* estudar



Thank you. So, "eu fui estudiar para a sala" is equivalent to "ele foi para a sala para estudar"?


----------



## Alentugano

reka39 said:


> Thank you. So, "eu fui estud*i*ar para a sala" is equivalent to "ele foi para a sala para estudar"?


Sim, em português europeu são equivalentes e gramaticais. Note que é possível evitar a repetição de "para" na segunda frase, sem perda do sentido: "ele foi para a sala estudar".


----------



## Vós

Isso é estranho, quanto mais penso sobre isto mais confuso fico, no sentido que, somente hoje consegui entender a lógica da construção portuguesa, já não parece soar tão ruim como ontem, no entanto, quando penso na construção brasileira, imediatamente, a construção portuguesa parece ser esquisita novamente.

Isto é normal?


----------



## anaczz

É só questão de habituar os olhos e os ouvidos e as construções passam a ser naturais. É só admitir a possibilidade de o "para" fazer esse papel.
Onde está ele?
 Está para o/"pró" quarto. 
Foi estudar para Coimbra. 
Foi trabalhar para a Espanha, etc.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

okporip said:


> (...) Não sei bem por que, mas o fato é que, em português brasileiro, é como se o "para", depois de "fui estudar", já não se prestasse bem a veicular o sentido de deslocamento físico, induzindo mais facilmente a outros sentidos (por exemplo, o de finalidade: "fui estudar para o exame da semana que vem").


Isso acontece porque em português brasileiro o verbo _ir_, quando é *verbo auxiliar*, só expressa deslocamento *temporal*. O verbo _ir _só poderia expressar deslocamento físico quando é verbo *principal*.

(1) Ele *vai *estudar para ficar inteligente. [_vai _é *auxiliar *e expressa deslocamento *temporal*; _para _indica propósito]
(2) Ele *vai *à praia todos os dias. [_vai _é verbo *principal *e expressa deslocamento *físico*]
(3) Ele *vai ir *ao clube amanhã. [auxiliar _vai_: temporal; principal _ir_: físico] 
(4) Ele *vai *ao clube amanhã. [_vai _é verbo *principal *e expressa deslocamento *temporal *e *físico *ao mesmo tempo]

Nesses exemplos a gente vê que no nosso dialeto o verbo _ir _só expressa deslocamento físico como verbo principal. E é justamente por isso que o português europeu parece tão estranho; lá, mesmo enquanto verbo auxiliar, _ir _pode acumular as funções de deslocamento temporal e físico.

(5) Ele *foi *estudar para a sala.
(6) Eu e a Juliana *fomos *estudar para o Japão. 

Nesses exemplos, _ir _é *auxiliar *de _estudar _e, por isso, expressa deslocamento *temporal*; mas ainda assim também expressa deslocamento *físico*, o que fica claro com _para a sala_ e _para o Japão_. O que falta a gente descobrir é se esse acúmulo de funções do auxiliar _ir _é uma inovação do português europeu ou se a especialização do auxiliar _ir _é que representa uma inovação do português brasileiro.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> É só questão de habituar os olhos e os ouvidos e as construções passam a ser naturais. É só admitir a possibilidade de o "para" fazer esse papel.
> Onde está ele?
> Está para o/"pró" quarto. *Ana, quanto a este exemplo, vale dizer que não é, nem de longe, o mais usado (apesar de também se ouvir). O mais frequente seria dizermos Está no quarto. Já as 2 frases abaixo, são normalíssimas e correntes*.
> Foi estudar para Coimbra.
> Foi trabalhar para a Espanha, etc.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

reka39 said:


> Thank you. So, "eu fui estudiar para a sala" is equivalent to "ele foi para a sala para estudar"?


Eu diria que existe uma diferença de foco. Em _Eu fui estudar para a sala_, você parece estar informando alguém sobre o que você foi fazer e onde você foi fazer isso. Em _Eu fui para a sala para estudar_, você pode simplesmente estar informando alguém sobre a razão de você ter ido para a sala; o fato de você ter ido para a sala não é necessariamente uma informação desconhecida para o seu interlocutor. Vamos ver se o pessoal de Portugal concorda com a minha leitura.
-------------
Só para ficar mais claro: na primeira frase você parece estar focando na ação e no deslocamento, e na segunda frase você parece estar focando na ação e no propósito da ação.


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu diria que existe uma diferença de foco. Em _Eu fui estudar para a sala_, você parece estar informando alguém sobre o que você foi fazer e onde você foi fazer isso. Em _Eu fui para a sala para estudar_, você pode simplesmente estar informando alguém sobre a razão de você ter ido para a sala; o fato de você ter ido para a sala não é necessariamente uma informação desconhecida para o seu interlocutor. Vamos ver se o pessoal de Portugal concorda com a minha leitura.  Eu não poderia concordar mais! Ainda assim, essa é uma diferença subtil, na maioria das vezes não há grande diferença de significado.
> -------------
> Só para ficar mais claro: na primeira frase você parece estar focando na ação e no deslocamento, e na segunda frase você parece estar focando na ação e no propósito da ação.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Pessoal, preciso pedir desculpas para vocês. Fui à tarde no dentista fazer clareamento e aproveitei o tempo imobilizado para pensar mais sobre o assunto do auxiliar _ir_. Foi só então que me dei conta de que o auxiliar _ir _só expressa deslocamento para o futuro! E os exemplos de Reka39 estão no passado! De modo que não se trata de um caso do auxiliar _ir _acumulando funções de deslocamento espacial e temporal; ele sequer expressa deslocamento temporal naquelas frases! 

Bom, mas agora virou questão de honra. Estou dando uma pesquisada aqui e, quando chegar a alguma conclusão sobre o assunto, volto a postar.


----------



## Vós

Ariel Knightly said:


> Pessoal, preciso pedir desculpas para vocês. Fui à tarde no dentista fazer clareamento e aproveitei o tempo imobilizado para pensar mais sobre o assunto do auxiliar _ir_. Foi só então que me dei conta de que o auxiliar _ir _só expressa deslocamento para o futuro! E os exemplos de Reka39 estão no passado! De modo que não se trata de um caso do auxiliar _ir _acumulando funções de deslocamento espacial e temporal; ele sequer expressa deslocamento temporal naquelas frases!
> 
> Bom, mas agora virou questão de honra.
> 
> Estou dando uma pesquisada aqui e, quando chegar a alguma conclusão sobre o assunto, volto a postar.



O segredo deve estar na "conjunção" *para*, que, no contexto brasileiro ela geralmente é vista com uma função e no português com outra.

Nota- O que está entre parênteses é porque não estou certo, se realmente é uma conjunção ou sei lá o que.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vós said:


> O segredo deve estar na "conjunção" *para*, que, no contexto brasileiro ela geralmente é vista com uma função e no português com outra.
> 
> Nota- O que está entre parênteses é porque não estou certo, se realmente é uma conjunção ou sei lá o que.


Sim, é uma possibilidade. Pode ser que em português europeu _para _também seja preposição de lugar, o que não é possível no Brasil. Aqui a preposição que acumula funções é _em_.
---------------
Ele foi estudar no Japão. = Ele foi estudar para o Japão.
Ele está na sala. = Ele está para a sala.
Eles brincaram no parque. = Eles brincaram para o parque.

Será que essas equações são todas verdadeiras em português europeu? Ou será que existe alguma diferença - mesmo que mínima - entre as frases?


----------



## Outsider

Ariel Knightly said:


> Ele foi estudar no Japão. = Ele foi estudar para o Japão.
> Ele está na sala. = Ele está para a sala.
> Eles brincaram no parque. = Eles brincaram para o parque.


Nos dois últimos exemplos não se usa "para". Tentando explicar, "_ir para_ + um lugar + fazer algo" transmite a ideia de se deslocar para esse lugar _com o propósito_ de fazer essa coisa. Há uma ideia de seleção: _escolher_ certo lugar para fazer determinada coisa.

Claro que no primeiro exemplo a diferença entre esta ideia e a de simplesmente "ir estudar no Japão" é muito subtil e irrelevante em muitos contextos. Mas imagine que a pessoa já estava no Japão -- por outras razões -- e depois decidiu ir estudar. Neste caso usamos só a primeira frase, "Ele foi estudar no Japão".

Noto também que a expressão "_para_ + lugar" se põe com frequência logo depois do verbo _ir_, ex. "Ele foi estudar para o Japão = Ele foi *para o Japão* estudar".


----------



## J. Bailica

É curioso isto. Tentando pensar do ponto de vista brasileiro, parece-me que dizer «Eu vou estudar para a sala » seria um _erro_ equivalente (simétrico, aliás, de certa maneira) a «Eu vou na sala (estudar)»; pelo que percebo, aquele 'para' soa-lhes tão mal como a nós (e aos brasileiros que se preocupam mais com a gramática convencional) este 'na'. 
Eu penso que o uso das preposições é dos campos mais fluídos da língua. Por isso posso perceber, muito graças ao que disse o Ariel, que se tenha estabelecido no Brasil (e talvez tenha sido assi aqui também há muito tempo, não sei) que a preposição 'em' tenha assumido exclusivamente esse papel de 'preposição de lugar'.




Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu diria que existe uma diferença de foco. Em _Eu fui estudar para a sala_, você parece estar informando alguém sobre o que você foi fazer e onde você foi fazer isso. Em _Eu fui para a sala para estudar_, você pode simplesmente estar informando alguém sobre a razão de você ter ido para a sala; o fato de você ter ido para a sala não é necessariamente uma informação desconhecida para o seu interlocutor. Vamos ver se o pessoal de Portugal concorda com a minha leitura.
> -------------
> Só para ficar mais claro: na primeira frase você parece estar focando na ação e no deslocamento, e na segunda frase você parece estar focando na ação e no propósito da ação.



Parece-me que está bem observado, de facto. Evidentemente, quando falamos não pensamos nesses termos analíticos, e portanto acaba por ser tudo equivalente; ou seja, e para assegurar mais uam vez a Reka39 sobre o uso em Portugal:   "Fui estudar para a sala" é igual, na prática, a "Fui para a sala estudar".

Mas agora para baralhar um pouco, o Outsider assinalou como errada assim a frase que se segue:
_Ele está na sala. = Ele está para a sala.


_Bom, pode estar errada, mas ouve-se bastante. Talvez realmente se abuse do 'para' em Portugal (mas não no caso que reka39 apresentou, na minha opinião), um pouco como no Brasil (segundo alguns) se abusa do 'em' _(Eu fui na praia_). Mas, com erro ou sem ele, acho interessante e gosto de usar por vezes esse tipo de frase.
_Ele está para a sala  _integra uma maior gama de sentidos, acho eu. Significa que _ele está na sala _e _ele_ _foi para a sala._ Reforça a ideia de ir, muitas vezes para fazer um julgamento a essa ideia, a essa acção, como neste diálogo:
- Onde está o Alfredo?
_- Está lá para a sala! (em vez de estar aqui)_. =>Está na sala, mas porque foi para lá, teve a intenção de ir, e nós podemos ter em conta, e até julgar, essa acção.


É um registo um bocado popular, talvez, mas algumas pessoas na minha região até dizem coisas como _Está lá para a namorada (esse bandido)!  
_Está lá, foi para lá, a namorada já é ou representa um lugar, e ele ainda está lá, supõe-se, _para_ ela, por causa dela; tudo numa simples frase.

Só mesmo para acabar: os brasileiros não dizem coisas como "ele vive lá para os lados de... (Alguidares de Baixo, Rio Pequeno do Noroeste, qualquer coisa)"?


----------



## Outsider

A meu ver:

Ele está [lá] para a sala. (Talvez haja quem omita o "lá", mas não me recordo de ter ouvido falar assim.)
Ele está para a sala.

Acho que "lá para" é ainda outro caso, uma locução que transmite a ideia de imprecisão acerca da localização. Lá para a sala = algures perto da sala. (Este sentido de _para_ tem paralelos em espanhol, se não me engano.)


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> A meu ver:
> 
> Ele está [lá] para a sala. (Talvez haja quem omita o "lá", mas não me recordo de ter ouvido falar assim.)
> Ele está para a sala.
> 
> Acho que "lá para" é ainda outro caso, uma locução que transmite a ideia de imprecisão acerca da localização. Lá para a sala = algures perto da sala. (Este sentido de _para_ tem paralelos em espanhol, se não me engano.)


Mais ou menos como dizer: Ontem estive lá por casa o dia todo.


----------



## okporip

Outsider said:


> A meu ver:
> 
> Ele está [lá] para a sala. (Talvez haja quem omita o "lá", mas não me recordo de ter ouvido falar assim.)
> Ele está para a sala.
> 
> Acho que "lá para" é ainda outro caso, uma locução que transmite a ideia de imprecisão acerca da localização. Lá para a sala = algures perto da sala. (Este sentido de _para_ tem paralelos em espanhol, se não me engano.)



Também no Brasil se verifica esse uso de "para", e mesmo sem o "lá". Nas minha andanças pelo interiorzão do país, já escutei muito que fulano, morador de alguma comunidade rural, não se encontra porque "está pra [para a] cidade", "pra [por exemplo] Barra [nome da cidade]" ou mesmo "pra rua [que, nesses lugares, serve como sinônimo de cidade]".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

J. Bailica said:


> Parece-me que está bem observado, de facto. Evidentemente, quando falamos não pensamos *nesses termos analíticos*, e portanto acaba por ser tudo equivalente; ou seja, e para assegurar mais uam vez a Reka39 sobre o uso em Portugal:   "Fui estudar para a sala" é igual, *na prática*, a "Fui para a sala estudar".


Mas e se quisermos pensar em termos analíticos, qual seria a diferença entre _Fui estudar para a sala_ e _Fui para a sala estudar_? Há alguma diferença semântica?


> Talvez realmente se abuse do 'para' em Portugal (mas não no caso  que reka39 apresentou, na minha opinião), um pouco como no Brasil  (segundo alguns) se abusa do 'em' _(Eu fui na praia_).


Bem  observado o seu "segundo alguns". Muitas pessoas tratam o português  brasileiro como uma variação mais inovadora e às vezes até "corrompida"  do português europeu, mas a verdade é que um dialeto não é originário do  outro. Nesse caso específico, inclusive, é o português de Portugal que  apresenta o traço inovador, como explica Camara Jr.:

"Em referência à direção, houve a ampliação do emprego de _a_, correspondente a lat. _ad_, cuja distribuição era limitada por _in _regendo acusativo com a noção de movimento com entrada. Em vez de -- _ire in silvam_, temos em português moderno -- _ir à floresta_, embora o emprego clássico fosse mais próximo do modelo latino e a língua coloquial do Brasil conserve a construção anterior (_ir na floresta_ onde _na _equivale a _em _+ _a_)."


> Só  mesmo para acabar: os brasileiros não dizem coisas como "ele vive lá  para os lados de... (Alguidares de Baixo, Rio Pequeno do Noroeste,  qualquer coisa)"?


Sim, dizemos. E eu andei inclusive refletindo  sobre isso esses dias. Mas acho que, como Outsider explicou, esse uso tem a ver com uma "ideia de imprecisão acerca da localização", como se você dissesse _lá naquela direção_. 

Outra expressão com _para _que me intrigou esses dias foi _para lá de Marrakech_ em _Ele estava para lá de Marrakech_. Será que tem a ver com a tal imprecisão acerca da localização?


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Outra expressão com _para _que me intrigou esses dias foi _para lá de Marrakech_ em _Ele estava para lá de Marrakech_. Será que tem a ver com a tal imprecisão acerca da localização?


Eu interpretaria dessa forma. Especificamente, Marrakech ficaria entre mim e a pessoa que _está para lá, _mas não sabemos - ou não revelamos - o local exacto onde ela está...


----------



## Vós

> Também no Brasil se verifica esse uso de "para", e mesmo sem o "lá". Nas  minha andanças pelo interiorzão do país, já escutei muito que fulano,  morador de alguma comunidade rural, não se encontra porque "está pra  [para a] cidade", "pra [por exemplo] Barra [nome da cidade]" ou mesmo  "pra rua [que, nesses lugares, serve como sinônimo de cidade]".


----------



## Outsider

Ariel Knightly said:


> Mas e se quisermos pensar em termos analíticos, qual seria a diferença entre _Fui estudar para a sala_ e _Fui para a sala estudar_? Há alguma diferença semântica?


Para mim, não há nenhuma diferença.


----------



## Vós

Hoje perguntei ao meu professor sobre está questão, ele apenas disse-me que a explicação disso era a diferença regional.

O importante, que tal, tópico nos ajudou a tirar o preconceito lingüístico.

Agora eu acho que uma pessoa que soubesse a gramática portuguesa do Brasil e uma pessoa que estudasse a gramática portuguesa de Portugal, e ambas as literaturas explicaria isto de uma maneira bem técnica.

Nota: Pessoal, dois professores, meu, já, encontraram Mia Couto nas ruas de Salvador, o escritor moçambiquano mais importante!

Um deles no cinema e o outro encontrou num show de declamação poética esse bláblá de literários e gramáticas, entendedores da língua!

Eu também descobri que:

Em Moçambique: Estou falar.
Em Portugal: Estou a falar.
No Brasil: Estou falando.

Interessante, não?


----------

